# Linux sur Mac



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Mai 2001)

Bonjour
j'aimerai installer SUSE Linux 7 sur un DD externe avec une connection FIreWire. oooh rien que pour le fun  (D'ailleurs je ne sais pas si c'est un bon choix ? la fois pour le choix de DD et le logiciel Linux???)
Alors voila comment partitionner le disque efficacement ??? avant que j'oublie ce n'est pas la place qui manque.



------------------
aide moi dieu t'aidera


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (13 Mai 2001)

Mais non, Linux est un bon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Donc alors pour le DD FireWire, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit le meilleur choix...
ENfin ca dépend des distibutions....en l'ocurence pour Suse, je sais pas.....

ENsuite pour le format, ben tu fait les partitions telles que tu les veux pour MacOs plus une de la taille que tu veux pour Linux...mais une générale c'est à dire tu ne t'iccupe pas de la swap, des autres partoches...
Et ensuite tu partitionne la partition que tu as mis pour Linux a l'intérieur même de Linux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




VOilà si t'as d'autres qestion....

pour le DD, essaye, c'est ca la communauté Linux, on essaye et on dit si ca marche ou pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Reporter en direct des inondations
#LittleKid of MacG


----------



## Zitoune (14 Mai 2001)

SVM avait testé SuSE il y a un mois je crois, et ils dn'étaient pas enthousiasmés en raisons de divers bugs et de softs ne fonctionnant que sous architecture PC. 
C'est dans le numéro d'Avril 2001, page 78.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2001)

avec quelque peu de retard je tiens comme meme à vous remercier.
finalement j ai laisse tomber linux.
trop complique pour moi


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (5 Juin 2001)

Ah ben non, il ne faut pas laisser tomber comme ca en si bon chemin.....
Il  faut perseverer(si gribouille pas par là, je ne sais pas ou sont les accents  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) dans la vie


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juin 2001)

Perseverer, perseverer...personne n'est d'accord sur la distribution à prendre...chez l'une il y a trop d'accents, chez l'autre pas assez...
Bref, je me contenterai de OS X


----------



## LinMac (3 Mai 2005)

Si je dois te conseiller une distrib en tant que debutant je te conseille une Ubuntu 3.10 et ne desespere pas Linux est libre et donc le choix est vaste voila pourquoi les fans de mandrake te conseilleront de prendre une Yellow dog et les fans de debians te diront de choisir Ubiuntu donc pense et enjoy Linux is the way  :love:


----------



## daffyb (3 Mai 2005)

LinMac, bienvenu, mais as tu vu la date du message au quel tu réponds ???


----------

